
Sinter is a 100% user-mode endpoint security agent for macOS 10.15 and above - directionless
https://github.com/trailofbits/sinter
======
directionless
This is super exciting. Apple has been moving away from kernel extensions.
This is basically a user space replacement for Google Santa

